# How many sight pins do you use?



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You forgot "0" as an option, shooting instictive....


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> You forgot "0" as an option, shooting instictive....


 
Good point, as a teenager in the 70's I was deadly with my 35 lb recurve shooting instinctively. I no longer know anyone personally who hasn't switched to some sights...


----------



## freshmeat (Aug 2, 2010)

One pin for me.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

> You forgot "0" as an option, shooting instictive....


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I only have one. I use the Pollington Red Dot Sight. I love it!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 6 pins, set for 10,20,30,40,50,60. No shots at deer over 30 yards. BUT... ''varmints'' beware from 10 to 60.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Running three right now (20-40-60) Im a gapper.

I am set for out west right now, once I start hanging in the michigan deer woods I will eaither drop one, or tighten them up.

JIM


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I have 2 on my ancient PSE Fire-flite express. One at 20 and one at 30. Past that would be silly.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

I have two set up, but have never used the second. The others are pushed down. Always inside of 25yds.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> I have 2 on my ancient PSE Fire-flite express. One at 20 and one at 30. Past that would be silly.


Your right shooting anything outta that bow past 30 is silly...

6 pins
20-70
10yrd increments
And I'm proficient at all of em.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am shooting 6 pins,20,30,40,50,60,70 yards. I only practice out to 70 yds out West elk hunting I will shoot 60 yards in the right situation but limit myself to 40 yards for whitetail.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I shot one pin for years and years. This year i got a z7 and put 4 pins on it for practice. I just took 2 pins off and now shoot ...top pin 0-30 yards with no over or under compensation. 2nd pin is good from 30-40 yards that pin is dead nuts at 35 yards i do have to compensate before and after 35 yards. I will probably never shoot with that pin on animals this year.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> I have *pins set up for 10, 20, 30, and 40 yards* that I use for target practice. All my hunting shots are 20 yards or less.
> <----<<<


I just went from 28 inch Easton 2216's to 26 inch 2215's. I didn't have to do any rest adjustments as it still was perfectly paper tuned. I thought about changing my pins to compensate for the faster arrow but decided to keep them as they are. Without changing anything they are now 15, 25, 35, and 45 yards. 
<----<<<


----------

